# Elians School Castellon



## King rah (May 7, 2014)

Hello

I am thinking if applying for a position at Elians school in Castellon but have read some bad reviews online about Elians schools. Before I apply I want to be sure it is for me. Does anyone have any knowledge or experience of working at this school?

Any information would be appreciated. 

Many thanks.


----------

